# Helmet sizes - I'm in between!



## ScarySlow (Dec 30, 2003)

OK, time for a new helmet, and I'd like to finally get a good fit. I've always had a hard time finding one that fits well. My head is 23 1/4", 59 cm, and the usual brands put my size right between Medium and Large. So, mediums are too tight, and larges require mucho pads and never really fit right. Any suggestions for brands that work with my size, or should I just suck it up and stuff a bunch of pads in a large? Thanks!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

There's big differences in how different helmet brands and models fit. Try some different ones.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

You must try them on. The basic shapes vary enough that a large in one brand/model can be too tight while a medium of a different brand fits well.


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

Some like Kali come with two different thicknesses of pads to fine tune a fite


----------



## valentinobv (Jun 24, 2012)

M, L and other sizes are not really a general matter. It depends on the company that produces it. I'm riding for a long time now, but after I've bought my new bike, I've decided to buy also a helmet. First one, ose one on sale at Lidl store. Good...very good price, but it fits awful on my head. I sold it quick and bought an Uvex Xenova that came in pack with a pair of Uvex Flash sunglasses . You can't go wrong with Uvex products (I'm not intend to do advertising here ); helmets have a lot of adjustments and will fit nicely . I like also Kali stuff...really nice design.
Since it is an important accessory, I suggest go for something good (sure, it depends on how much you want to spend for it  ). 
p.s. you can search on youtube for xenova...there are some vids.
All the best!
Vali


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

poc's sizing steps seem to be shifted a little compared to most, might have luck there,..but try on.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I found Giro's universal fit to me sory of a medium large in giros sizing.

notes here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-prot...-notes-several-giros-bell-sub-$80-810190.html


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Try everything until a specific helmet fits you.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Huh? It's been awhile since tring a new helmet but I thought they were all adjustable like my Fox Flux. When doing a big trick I have to loosen my bucket


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

S_Trek said:


> Huh? It's been awhile since tring a new helmet but I thought they were all adjustable like my Fox Flux.


They are.
... but that doesn't guarantee that a particular model will be comfortable, even if it is "the right size".


----------



## shawnp (Jun 18, 2010)

To the OP, your head is a quarter inch larger than mine and in Bell and Fox, a large is perfect for me. The Bell full face I have has a small amount of play and fits well. The Fox helmet is a little tighter but ergonomicaly, it fits perfect. This may sound stupid but I've even cut my hair super short for a better fit.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Medium is too small how? Is it tight when you put it on? My Giro Hex adjustment is all the way out and it fits my head like a glove.


----------



## eurotrash666 (Jan 19, 2012)

You can cinch down a helmet that runs large, but you can't adjust one that is too small. Deciding factor: Get the one you can fit a sweat-sucker cap or a winter beanie under. That would be the larger of the two.


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

eurotrash666 said:


> You can cinch down a helmet that runs large, but you can't adjust one that is too small. Deciding factor: Get the one you can fit a sweat-sucker cap or a winter beanie under. That would be the larger of the two.


You can, but if you understand how a helmet works - you know it is a really bad idea.
Don't


----------



## eurotrash666 (Jan 19, 2012)

YRG said:


> You can, but if you understand how a helmet works - you know it is a really bad idea.
> Don't


Nope, I don't understand how a helmet works. Not a clue.

I do know that if you are in between sizes, and fit in the specified range of either a larger or a smaller helmet, the larger of the two will provide more options for hairstyles or earmuffs.

Within the specified range.

Your head.

As measured.

Against the factory standard.


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

eurotrash666 said:


> Nope, I don't understand how a helmet works. Not a clue.
> 
> I do know that if you are in between sizes, and fit in the specified range of either a larger or a smaller helmet, the larger of the two will provide more options for hairstyles or earmuffs.
> 
> ...


Sorry, should have been more to the point. getting a helmet that fits is a priority to helping a helmet function correctly. Gaps (using a helmet that is a little to big) will allow the head to accelerate into the shell increasing the force to the brain. This is bad. Helmet fit is key to function. If you are in between sizes find a helmet that fits.


----------



## eurotrash666 (Jan 19, 2012)

YRG said:


> Sorry, should have been more to the point. getting a helmet that fits is a priority to helping a helmet function correctly. Gaps (using a helmet that is a little to big) will allow the head to accelerate into the shell increasing the force to the brain. This is bad. Helmet fit is key to function. If you are in between sizes find a helmet that fits.


I wouldn't say to buy a helmet that is too big. Those knobs and fancy adjusters (rock-loc or whatever patent flavor of the day) do a darn good job of accommodating a variety of coconuts while still meeting the alphabet soup of safety accreditations written on the underside.

Love the description, btw. Those gaps (and the things they allow when using the active voice) are so naughty. Better make sure _your_ helmet isn't on too tight.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eurotrash666 said:


> I wouldn't say to buy a helmet that is too big. Those knobs and fancy adjusters (rock-loc or whatever patent flavor of the day) do a darn good job of accommodating a variety of coconuts while still meeting the alphabet soup of safety accreditations written on the underside.
> 
> Love the description, btw. Those gaps (and the things they allow when using the active voice) are so naughty. Better make sure _your_ helmet isn't on too tight.


The basic fit of the helmet shell needs to be good for the helmet to protect well. Head clamps do not change that.


----------

